# Job centre appointment I REALLY can't make .. help



## holteman (Jul 14, 2010)

I just went and signed on.... they informed me that They want me to go for some half hour mandatory thing tomorrow morning...

tomorrow morning my partner gets back after 5 months in Aus... she has no Keys to where she is stopping, no cash, she will be jetlagged, and no way of contacting anyone...and waiting for me to show up.....

I explained this but its not a valid reason....

In fact the advisor said and i qoute "your personal relationships are not our problem, you're priority is with us if you don't show we will stop you're money"

Any way round this... i am not leaving my mrs alone at heathrow with no way of contacting her...

they can fuck off and shove there money up there fucking arse if they have to utter fucking cunts


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jul 14, 2010)

Shoulda told 'em you had a job interview ...

edit: sorry, that's not very helpful is it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 14, 2010)

Yep, in future tell them job interview or hospital appointment. That's about all they'll accept IME. Not sure what you should do now, if you don't show up you'll most likely get a sanction which can take several weeks to appeal against. Mate of mine got simillar treatment when he missed an appointment to get his daughter from nursery school when the kid's mum failed to show up. Apparently not wanting to leave a three year old standing around in the street alone is not a good enough excuse. Utter, utter cunts 

Is there nobody else you can ask to fetch the mrs for you?


----------



## holteman (Jul 14, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> Shoulda told 'em you had a job interview ...
> 
> edit: sorry, that's not very helpful is it



I realised this seconds after i opened my mouth.....though foolishly thought that would have common sense and a soul....

However i have only told the woman i signed on with... if i phoned saying i had a job interview could i get away with it?... would they want proof?


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 14, 2010)

They are bastards and the advisor is prob on some power trip, but I'd try and be nice and ask to speak to a manager saying you are happy to do whatever they want, but couldn't they change the time?


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 14, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yep, in future tell them job interview or hospital appointment. That's about all they'll accept IME. Not sure what you should do now, if you don't show up you'll most likely get a sanction which can take several weeks to appeal against. Mate of mine got simillar treatment when he missed an appointment to get his daughter from nursery school when the kid's mum failed to show up. Apparently not wanting to leave a three year old standing around in the street alone is not a good enough excuse. Utter, utter cunts
> 
> Is there nobody else you can ask to fetch the mrs for you?



Should have reported that kind of thing on to the manager and grassed them up to the local MP etc, that is not acceptable. Holteman's situation is a bit different though.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2010)

job worthy cunt! I changed loads of appointments round with job centre and my excuses were always shitter then that.

dave


----------



## holteman (Jul 14, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yep, in future tell them job interview or hospital appointment. That's about all they'll accept IME. Not sure what you should do now, if you don't show up you'll most likely get a sanction which can take several weeks to appeal against. Mate of mine got simillar treatment when he missed an appointment to get his daughter from nursery school when the kid's mum failed to show up. Apparently not wanting to leave a three year old standing around in the street alone is not a good enough excuse. Utter, utter cunts
> 
> Is there nobody else you can ask to fetch the mrs for you?



I'm going to look into it... but after all this time... it is not how i wanted our reunion to go... fucking cunts ....

Worryingly everyone is at work so far or can't drive...

I think im just going to have to miss it.... deal with it after....i have done everything and more they have asked up to now.. and they have not fucking helped me at all.... in the time it has took them to suggest one fucking job i have got 3 quialificatons and applied for about 200 jobs.. not to mention loads and loads of training via pertemps..

I fucing hate the job centre with a passion i never knew i had...

screw them.... my life is more important than a few weeks money, i'l cope without it


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 14, 2010)

holteman said:


> I'm going to look into it... but after all this time... it is not how i wanted our reunion to go... fucking cunts ....
> 
> Worryingly everyone is at work so far or can't drive...
> 
> ...



They're true cunts.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2010)

I've just checked out the relevant rules and it appears that you can indeed be called in for an interview *at any time* when you''ve been claiming JSA for more than 13 weeks. Your benefit does not end if you contact JCP within 5 working days, but it can be suspended for one week if you can't show good cause for non-attendance.

Good cause isn't strictly defined but includes things such as:

not understanding what was required due to language, learning or literacy problems;
medical or dental appointment;
transport problems;
religious reasons;
job interview.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## joevsimp (Jul 14, 2010)

holteman said:


> I'm going to look into it... but after all this time... it is not how i wanted our reunion to go... fucking cunts ....
> 
> Worryingly everyone is at work so far or can't drive...
> 
> ...



 Same, first theing they suggested I do was move to Hull


----------



## holteman (Jul 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I've just checked out the relevant rules and it appears that you can indeed be called in for an interview *at any time* when you''ve been claiming JSA for more than 13 weeks. Your benefit does not end if you contact JCP within 5 working days, but it can be suspended for one week if you can't show good cause for non-attendance.
> 
> Good cause isn't strictly defined but includes things such as:
> 
> ...



HAve an idea.. if i can get a dentist appointment sorted tomorrow.... i could miss it and wing it...long shot but *off to ring dentist*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 14, 2010)

holteman said:


> HAve an idea.. if i can get a dentist appointment sorted tomorrow.... i could miss it and wing it...long shot but *off to ring dentist*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yep, in future tell them job interview or hospital appointment. That's about all they'll accept IME. Not sure what you should do now, if you don't show up you'll most likely get a sanction which can take several weeks to appeal against. Mate of mine got simillar treatment when he missed an appointment to get his daughter from nursery school when the kid's mum failed to show up. Apparently not wanting to leave a three year old standing around in the street alone is not a good enough excuse. Utter, utter cunts
> 
> Is there nobody else you can ask to fetch the mrs for you?




Not quite as simple as that.  When I was late once, they wanted proof.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 14, 2010)

Why can't you leave a message for her at the airport? Can you not ring up the airline and explain things to them and get them to pass the message on?




			
				SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Apparently not wanting to leave a three year old standing around in the street alone is not a good enough excuse



"Are you seriously suggesting I endanger my child?"


----------



## Kanda (Jul 14, 2010)

holteman said:


> Any way round this... i am not leaving my mrs alone at heathrow with no way of contacting her...



Why not? She's just been travelling for a year, I'm sure she can look after herself for a little longer...


----------



## rover07 (Jul 14, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Why not? She's just been travelling for a year, I'm sure she can look after herself for a little longer...



She can have a good kip in the airport.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I've just checked out the relevant rules and it appears that you can indeed be called in for an interview *at any time* when you''ve been claiming JSA for more than 13 weeks. Your benefit does not end if you contact JCP within 5 working days, but it can be suspended for one week if you can't show good cause for non-attendance.
> 
> Good cause isn't strictly defined but includes things such as:
> 
> ...



I know this doesn't apply in this instance, but since they are sticking single parents on JSA SURELY looking after a sick child/ no childcare HAS to be a good reason to change the time.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 14, 2010)

Could you not blag that you have just got a job interview... use a mates phone number for back up and produce some BS paperwork... after all 'the post is always late' at your house...

long shot I know....


----------



## holteman (Jul 14, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Why not? She's just been travelling for a year, I'm sure she can look after herself for a little longer...



I now what jetlag is like.... plus.... i wanna see her


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> I know this doesn't apply in this instance, but since they are sticking single parents on JSA SURELY looking after a sick child/ no childcare HAS to be a good reason to change the time.


afaik, the relevant guidance has, or is, being changed for issues such as the one you mention. problem is, that guidance is discretionary and the decision maker can decide that your circs don't constitute "good cause" and so you end up needing to make an appeal which can take weeks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

PS:  Why on earth doesn't she have any cash?


----------



## holteman (Jul 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> PS:  Why on earth doesn't she have any cash?



On her credit card.... she can get home with it and use it obviously but its not great...plus no way of getting in once she is home...

This is more an issue of me wanting to be there i think....been dreaming of this day for a year and the bastards have screwed it up... of all days !!

ringing to plead now.. will tell you how i get on later


----------



## rich! (Jul 14, 2010)

Do you want a job interview?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

holteman said:


> On her credit card.... she can get home with it and use it obviously but its not great...plus no way of getting in once she is home...
> 
> This is more an issue of me wanting to be there i think....been dreaming of this day for a year and the bastards have screwed it up... of all days !!
> 
> ringing to plead now.. will tell you how i get on later




I suppose pretending to have had a dodgy prawn curry tonight would be too obvious

I'd take rich up on his offer of a job interview


----------



## two sheds (Jul 14, 2010)

Well having read your previous thread, i'd say this is one of those times that life gives you exactly what you need. Tell the gf sorry i'm going to be late/can't make it i'll see you a couple of hours later. 

If she gives you grief then you know she really really has been taking the piss this last year  .


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2010)

Sign off and sign on again the next day. Count it as one days work your gilfriend gave you.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 14, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Sign off and sign on again the next day. Count it as one days work your gilfriend gave you.



Do you know how many forms that is going to involve you in? Unless things changed since i last signed on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

two sheds said:


> Do you know how many forms that is going to involve you in? Unless things changed since i last signed on.




There's a fast-track system nowadays apparently whereby if you have a bit of work and you sign off, work, become unemployed again, you can sign on without all the major form-filling - so I've heard


----------



## citygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd have rung in tomorrow morning to say you were at deaths door you must have caught something from their grimy offices and are off to the docs. pronto

or summink like that


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 14, 2010)

She's just come back from travelling round Aus for a year, I'm pretty sure she'll make it from Heathrow to your pad Holte. Pretty sure you could leave a key out too. Not ideal, but this jobcentre thing is for 30 mins, not the whole day.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's a fast-track system nowadays apparently whereby if you have a bit of work and you sign off, work, become unemployed again, you can sign on without all the major form-filling - so I've heard



Aha - that's changed a bit then since 'i've filled this out already' 'your form's in archive' 'can't you get it out of archive?' 'no' then. 

And this might be a good time to say that i've not been out with anyone this century so taking my advice might not be holte's best option.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

two sheds said:


> Aha - that's changed a bit then since 'i've filled this out already' 'your form's in archive' 'can't you get it out of archive?' 'no' then.
> 
> And this might be a good time to say that i've not been out with anyone this century so taking my advice might not be holte's best option.





Same as.  Temping used to be a nightmare if you didn't have regular work coming in.  

Seems to me that Holte should let her use her credit card and make her own way to where she's staying (or go to a cafe or pub until someone turns up with a key).  

Having just looked at his other thread it sounds like she's perfectly capable of doing that and waiting an extra couple of hours for him.


----------



## rover07 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah but Holte is worried that if he doesnt show up at Heathrow. That will be the final straw and she will dump him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

rover07 said:


> Yeah but Holte is worried that if he doesnt show up at Heathrow. That will be the final straw and she will dump him.




Well it's her that's not gone much out of her way to contact him and if she does....

hm, I've not really read the other thread so should keep my gob shut


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's a fast-track system nowadays apparently whereby if you have a bit of work and you sign off, work, become unemployed again, you can sign on without all the major form-filling - so I've heard


roflmao....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> roflmao....




I did say "so I've heard"  

That's what they told me anyway when I signed on.  Can't remember what they called it, but they said you'd only have to fill in one sheet of paper as opposed to hundreds


----------



## moomoo (Jul 14, 2010)

rover07 said:


> Yeah but Holte is worried that if he doesnt show up at Heathrow. That will be the final straw and she will dump him.



I would.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)

two sheds said:


> Well having read your previous thread, i'd say this is one of those times that life gives you exactly what you need. Tell the gf sorry i'm going to be late/can't make it i'll see you a couple of hours later.
> 
> If she gives you grief then you know she really really has been taking the piss this last year  .


^ this.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 14, 2010)

rover07 said:


> Yeah but Holte is worried that if he doesnt show up at Heathrow. That will be the final straw and she will dump him.



that would be pretty unreasonable considering everything


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I did say "so I've heard"
> 
> That's what they told me anyway when I signed on.  Can't remember what they called it, but they said you'd only have to fill in one sheet of paper as opposed to hundreds


someone came to do temp work at our place recently. the jobcentre fucked up his signing off date and money. he finally managed to get this sorted when he left the job, 3 months later, by which time he needed to start signing on again. that took another 2 months to sort out. so 5 months of hassle for 3 months of work.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> someone came to do temp work at our place recently. the jobcentre fucked up his signing off date and money. he finally managed to get this sorted when he left the job, 3 months later, by which time he needed to start signing on again. that took another 2 months to sort out. so 5 months of hassle for 3 months of work.



And they are meant to be encouraging 'flexible working' ho ho ho.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> someone came to do temp work at our place recently. the jobcentre fucked up his signing off date and money. he finally managed to get this sorted when he left the job, 3 months later, by which time he needed to start signing on again. that took another 2 months to sort out. so 5 months of hassle for 3 months of work.



Same thing used to happen to me to the point where I *couldn't *work as I was so busy sorting out their fuck-ups because they seemed not to understand the concept of temping


----------



## holteman (Jul 14, 2010)

Fuck it.. i have prioritised...

I phoned they said if i can make it about 4 they will let me off, nice guy understood things and took pity..

i may try..... or i may phone and say im stuck on the motorway.... fuck it..its £65.. i can survive one week borrowing off a mate. i have waited 365 days for tomorrow... nothing is going to ruin it!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

holteman said:


> Fuck it.. i have prioritised...
> 
> I phoned they said if i can make it about 4 they will let me off, nice guy understood things and took pity..
> 
> i may try..... or i may phone and say im stuck on the motorway.... fuck it..its £65.. i can survive one week borrowing off a mate. i have waited 365 days for tomorrow... nothing is going to ruin it!




Hope you got nice guy's name?


----------



## holteman (Jul 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hope you got nice guy's name?


----------



## myname (Jul 14, 2010)

holteman said:


> Fuck it.. i have prioritised...
> 
> I phoned they said if i can make it about 4 they will let me off, nice guy understood things and took pity..
> 
> i may try..... or i may phone and say im stuck on the motorway.... fuck it..its £65.. i can survive one week borrowing off a mate. i have waited 365 days for tomorrow... nothing is going to ruin it!



it's great that you're so keen to see her and I understand why you want it to be perfect when she arrives, but a bit of me is thinking after she's been doing her own thing for a year how come you're dropping everything (potentially giving yourself stress with the job centre and losing money) because of her. Not saying you shouldn't put yourself out for her it just seems a bit unequal right now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

oh dear 

I rang up once to say I was going to be late as I was awaiting a delivery and had been given a two-hour time slot.  

Got to sign on and woman asked why I was late.  Told her I'd already rung and explained it and she said there was nothing on the system and did I have any proof what time they turned up.

Told her I didn't, but showed her the order saying it would be delivered today.

Then I reported her attitude to someone above her


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2010)

holteman said:


> Fuck it.. i have prioritised...
> 
> I phoned they said if i can make it about 4 they will let me off, nice guy understood things and took pity..
> 
> i may try..... or i may phone and say im stuck on the motorway.... fuck it..its £65.. i can survive one week borrowing off a mate. i have waited 365 days for tomorrow... nothing is going to ruin it!


if you don't make the appointment, make sure you get in touch within 5 days and say sorry and explain why you didn't make it i.e. stuck in traffic.

that way, at least the most you should lose is a week's cash - if you don't rearrange the appointment by phoning in 5 days, you're benefit could be suspended or stopped.

happy reunions and all that soppy shit


----------



## holteman (Jul 14, 2010)

myname said:


> it's great that you're so keen to see her and I understand why you want it to be perfect when she arrives, but a bit of me is thinking after she's been doing her own thing for a year how come you're dropping everything (potentially giving yourself stress with the job centre and losing money) because of her. Not saying you shouldn't put yourself out for her it just seems a bit unequal right now.



It is.....but i don't care right now. Thngs balance out, she has gone out her way for me... changing her travel plans to move to sydney earlier and renting an apartment thats to expensive so we have somewhere to stop thats nice nd private when im there... I want to do this for me... i have fanasised about seeing her walk off that plane for a year.. im not being cheated out of it!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

holteman said:


> It is.....but i don't care right now. Thngs balance out, she has gone out her way for me... changing her travel plans to move to sydney earlier and renting an apartment thats to expensive so we have somewhere to stop thats nice nd private when im there... I want to do this for me... i have fanasised about seeing her walk off that plane for a year.. im not being cheated out of it!




Hate to disappoint you Holte, but I doubt you'll get to see her walk off that plane.  You might see her when she appears in the Arrivals Hall though


----------



## holteman (Jul 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hate to disappoint you Holte, but I doubt you'll get to see her walk off that plane.  You might see her when she appears in the Arrivals Hall though



Ok OK 


im getting a bit excited now.....

am going to book in to see one of the advisers on monday.. he really likes me as i have gone to mad lenghs to sort myself out...said if i ever need anything just come and see him.... just reme,bered him... i reckon he might help


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

holteman said:


> Ok OK
> 
> 
> im getting a bit excited now.....
> ...




yep, do that, he'll probably have a quiet word with anyone who's going to kick up a stink about you not turning up, although I would do it first thing in the morning so he can have a word before anyone puts anything on the system about your no-show (if they do such things)


----------



## myname (Jul 14, 2010)

holteman said:


> It is.....but i don't care right now. Thngs balance out, she has gone out her way for me... changing her travel plans to move to sydney earlier and renting an apartment thats to expensive so we have somewhere to stop thats nice nd private when im there... I want to do this for me... i have fanasised about seeing her walk off that plane for a year.. im not being cheated out of it!



fair enough, you've prioritised well then, doing what you want to. Have a great reunion.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 14, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Should have reported that kind of thing on to the manager and grassed them up to the local MP etc, that is not acceptable. Holteman's situation is a bit different though.



Was reported to everyone and his mum. Nobody gave a shit. IIRC his money was stopped for about six weeks. His appeal against the sanction had to go through some central office as well, he wasn't able to take the matter up with the cunt who actually made the decision to let him and his kid go hungry.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 14, 2010)

Can I ask a very silly question? Is it not possible to bring the interview forward?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2010)

two sheds said:


> Do you know how many forms that is going to involve you in? Unless things changed since i last signed on.


Yes.
None. 

Fill out your signing card with your end date, turn it in at the jobcentre. 
Next day, phone up and ask for a quick resign over the phone. It's not on paper now and if it's only a day you can do the 'quick resign' thing as all your details are still on the system.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 15, 2010)

I can appreciate that Holteman wants to see his gf, only understandable.

But I don't think the alternative, of him sacrificing their airport reunion and going to the job centre is as simple as 'Well, she's been over there by herself for the past year, sure she can sort herself out for another few hours'.

It's one thing living and working and socialising in a city on the other side of the planet.

It's another when you've just had a 24 hour journey from hell, been cramped up on a seat on a plane with someone else's arm invading your space, screaming kids, no sleep... and you get off the plane and you're exhausted and you just want someone to meet you at the airport to pick you up and take you home so you can collapse and catch up on some sleep... 

She has no cash and no key to get in.  It would be shitty in the extreme to leave her stranded on the basis that she's an independent-type, she'll cope.  For starters she'd probably be worried sick if no one turned up to meet her as arranged.  

I flew back from the Middle East last year, seven hour knackering overnight flight, realised that I hadn't brought my flat keys back with me  and it was about 7am and I thought it was too early to pop round to my neighbours who had spare keys.  Yeah, I'm normally independent and stuff, but getting off the flight, thinking wtf am I going to do till I get hold of the spare keys... yeah, logic says sit in a cafe and have a coffee, read a paper, kill some time... but the reality was that I was so tired I was nearly weepy at the thought.  

In the event, there's a Travel Lodge about a minute away from my flat, so I turfed up to their reception, explained the situation, said that I didn't want to stay the night but I'd just got off a flight, I hadn't slept all night, and I just needed somewhere to kip for a couple of hours till I could get my spare keys.  They rented me a room for 15 quid for the morning.  If they hadn't, if I'd had to go down the road to a cafe, I would have burst into tears.  And that was after a seven hour flight.  

The idea of being left stranded at the airport after a flight back from Aus... if a bf did that to me, they'd be dumped.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 17, 2010)

Sex or the job centre, one mans toughest decision


----------

